# Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)



## Minho (6 Dez 2005 às 21:43)

Já neste forum tinha manifestado a estranheza pelo facto do INMG não ter disponível informação de um radar meteorológico no norte. Vai daí, enviei-lhes um e-mail a colocar a questão. Obtive a seguinte resposta:

_(...)No seguimento do e-mail enviado por V. Exa., informamos que o Instituto de Meteorologia não não possui informação de radar para o norte do país, na medida em que não tem disposto de capacidade orçamental que lhe permita, como pretende futuramente, executar a obra de instalação de um radar meteorológico no norte do território do continente_ (...)   

Deste modo, resta-nos aguardar a ver se sobram alguns euros do aeroporto  da Ota. Afinal com as derrapagens orçamentais, não há-de ser assim tão difícil desviar um dinheirito para comprar um radar meteorológico   .


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2008 às 10:22)

> *Radar meteorológico para o Norte só em 2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(C) Público


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2008 às 19:04)

Cá para mim ainda o antecipam mas se não acontecer mais nenhuma desgraça pelo meio durante os próximos 4 anos é uma tristeza 4 anos para montarem um radar que tristeza  se houver mais trombas de água na capital vão ver como eles atecipam a sua colocação e entrada em funcionamento se houvesse boa vontade para tal num mes o serviço estaria feito mas pronto é o que há é o que temos que aturar.

Nós podiamos ter a melhor rede de radares da Europa ou até mesmo do mundo bastava colocar um radar nos Açores outra na Madeira e mais dois cá mas pronto temos 2 já é bem bom...ao menos assim serviriamos a Europa de uma forma positiva.

E não me vai da ideia que mais tarde ou mais cedo os Estados Unidos colocam um radar nas Lajes...a ilha é cada vez mais deles e menos nossa.


----------



## filipept (20 Fev 2008 às 19:20)

Cada vez estamos mais virados para Espanha (Galiza)... e mais não digo


----------



## Rog (20 Fev 2008 às 22:07)

> Ainda de acordo com fonte do instituto, os Açores serão servidos pelo equipamento instalado pelos EUA na base área das Lajes e a Madeira permanece a descoberto.



A Madeira permanece a descoberto...
Pois a Madeira que se desenrasque... 
Os EUA já têm um radar, ao que se supõe, a alguns anos nos Açores, as ilhas assim, minimamente têm cobertura de radar... o Norte, embora mal servido, também em caso de necessidade recorre aos espanhóis.. 
a Madeira... o radar é olhar para cima... 
Estou a ver que qualquer dia fazemos um peditório para instalar novos radares porque por este andar...


----------



## Vince (1 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

No princípio do ano falaram em 2012 mas há poucas semanas atrás voltou a falar-se de 2010, com testes já em 2009. Veremos se assim é.
















via Blogue do  Deputado André Almeida


----------



## Joebernard (20 Jun 2009 às 11:36)

Passei ontem na serra da Freita, Arouca, e lá estava o radar a funcionar.
Se só está em experiências, não sei. Mas que rodava, rodava.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jun 2009 às 11:48)

Joebernard disse:


> Passei ontem na serra da Freita, Arouca, e lá estava o radar a funcionar.
> Se só está em experiências, não sei. Mas que rodava, rodava.



Isso são boas notícias! 
Mas claro que ainda vai demorar bastante toda a fase de testes, e depois, a sua calibração...


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2009 às 14:21)

Só nunca entendi porque investiram primeiro no de Loulé.


----------



## rozzo (3 Jul 2009 às 00:31)

Atenção, o que falámos aqui há dias do radar da Serra da Freita estava errado...
O radar do IM não passou ainda do "papel" penso eu..
O radar que foi avistado penso que pertence à Marinha.. Portanto ainda há bastante tempo até termos o do IM..


----------



## Stinger (3 Jul 2009 às 00:58)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção, o que falámos aqui há dias do radar da Serra da Freita estava errado...
> O radar do IM não passou ainda do "papel" penso eu..
> O radar que foi avistado penso que pertence à Marinha.. Portanto ainda há bastante tempo até termos o do IM..



Exacto lá existe uma base com radar mas da força aerea portuguesa


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2009 às 22:18)

No relatório de Julho do IM vem uma imagem interessante. 






Pelos vistos o IM  usa internamente dados do radar da Corunha da AEMET para ter alguma informação enquanto não existe radar em Arouca. Não é perfeito como a maioria já viu seguindo os radares espanhóis, mas é melhor do que nada. Seria interessante que no futuro fosse uma rede toda interligada pois ajudaria a resolver os "buracos negros".


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 21:51)

Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas porque se investiu em Loulé? O radar de Coruche cobre todo o território continental a Sul do Douro...


----------



## Fil (10 Ago 2009 às 22:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas porque se investiu em Loulé? O radar de Coruche cobre todo o território continental a Sul do Douro...



Boa pergunta. Talvez alguém em Lisboa tenha achado que a cobertura do estreito de Gibraltar é mais importante que a da região mais populosa do país?  Pode ter tido a haver com compromissos internacionais, mas seria o radar de Loulé mais prioritário que um radar para a região mais pluviosa do país? Para uma cobertura aceitável de todo o continente acho que dois radares bem posicionados bastavam.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 23:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas porque se investiu em Loulé? O radar de Coruche cobre todo o território continental a Sul do Douro...






Fil disse:


> Boa pergunta. Talvez alguém em Lisboa tenha achado que a cobertura do estreito de Gibraltar é mais importante que a da região mais populosa do país?  Pode ter tido a haver com compromissos internacionais, mas seria o radar de Loulé mais prioritário que um radar para a região mais pluviosa do país? Para uma cobertura aceitável de todo o continente acho que dois radares bem posicionados bastavam.





Em tempos havia um user do fórum que era observador do IM e que deu uma explicação que na altura considerei como bastante aceitável num cenário de escolhas/decisões limitadas por restrições orçamentais da altura. 

Os radares não são apenas para cobrir o que se passa no território, mas também o que se aproxima de nós, para haver maior antecipação em detectar algo de extremo. Penso que até é por isso que o novo radar vai estar em Arouca e não mais para o interior. 

E atendendo que houve uma série de anos com depressões convectivas violentas vindas de SW, um radar no Algarve pode considerar-se como essencial. Investiguem vocês e digam-me quais foram as maiores tragédias que ocorreram em Portugal, por exemplo, devido a inundações rápidas ? E onde estavam localizadas ?

Além disso, as regiões do norte estão urbanisticamente mais bem preparadas para chuva intensa, não que os seus políticos ou autarcas sejam brilhantes, não são, a mediocridade é generalizada de norte a sul com raras excepções, estão melhor preparadas devido à maior regularidade da precipitação a norte. 

Aqui para baixo constrói-se em locais que não lembra ao diabo. A norte a falta de memória meteorológica não atraiçoa tanto. Penso que isso é inegável, ou seja, por exemplo os 100mm que caíram recentemente em Braga em pleno mês de Julho, se fossem numa cidade como Albufeira, Setúbal ou Lisboa, acabariam provavelmente em catástrofe ou perto disso. 

Com isto não estou a dizer que ache bem esta situação, antes pelo contrário, acho vergonhoso não haver um radar no norte, humilhante para o país que tentamos ser, pois dinheiro mal gasto neste país não tem faltado, e o norte do país tem sido terrivelmente prejudicado nesta e em muitas outras situações. Aquele tópico sobre a região mais pobre da Europa que o Flaviense pôs no fórum diz tudo, é uma vergonha. 

Mas ao contrário da maioria, eu não penso que esta realidade seja apenas culpa das lideranças macrocéfalas centralistas de Lisboa. A minha opinião é a de que também tem havido muito défice em qualidade e liderança a norte, e que perdem mais tempo a culpar Lisboa do que tentar mudar as coisas.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 23:38)

Vince disse:


> Em tempos havia um user do fórum que era observador do IM e que deu uma explicação que na altura considerei como bastante aceitável num cenário de escolhas/decisões limitadas por restrições orçamentais da altura.
> 
> Os radares não são apenas para cobrir o que se passa no território, mas também o que se aproxima de nós, para haver maior antecipação em detectar algo de extremo. Penso que até é por isso que o novo radar vai estar em Arouca e não mais para o interior.
> 
> ...



Mas eu continuo a achar que teria sido mais importante um radar no Norte (agora poder-se-ia estar a fazer um radar no Sul).


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2009 às 00:02)

Sinceramente essa explicação parece-me muito pouco convincente. Isso do Algarve estar mais exposto a cheias que o Norte é bastante questionável. Seguindo essa lógica governamental, o IP4 deveria ter sido o primeiro IP a passar a auto-estrada, visto ser a estrada mais mortífera do país em relação ao seu TMD, apesar de passar por uma região com cada vez menos gente. Mas não, será a última e o IP4 em si só foi oficialmente terminado há um mês atrás. Aqui temos apenas dois factos: a região Norte é a região mais populosa do país, e é também a mais pluviosa. Num país sério isto daria-lhe automaticamente prioridade em relação a uma região com uma população 9x inferior e que já se encontrava antes com uma cobertura aceitável, e ainda com uma cobertura suplementar do radar de Rota.

PS: E já agora, é ridículo que a estratégia de "combate" a cheias no sul passe por fazer acções em cima do acontecimento com a ajuda de um radar em vez de serem criadas infraestruturas que ajudem a prevenir as cheias, ou seja lá o que for que é feito no Norte para que as cheias não tenham consequências tão graves. Que diferenças poderá haver entre Braga e Faro e porque os 100 mm seriam mais nefastos nesta última?


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Ago 2009 às 03:50)

Olá a todos! 

De facto, historicamente, a nível de edificações, mesmo nas mais modestas, a arquitectura do Norte do País apresenta maior durabilidade quanto aos materiais de construção utilizados, até a sua vasta área morfologicamente apresenta na sua maioria, aceitáveis condições de estabilidade, o que logicamente não invalida a existência de meios de prevenção de manifestações meteorológicas mais adversas como os radares.

Quanto ao sul, penso que a sua vulnerabilidade prende-se não tanto pela morfologia do terreno (apesar de também preocupante em muitas áreas), mas sobretudo pelo tipo de construção e materiais usados nas actuais edificações, onde muitas vezes se dá primazia ao aspecto (muitas vezes rebuscado de origens climáticamente mais estáveis) em detrimento da qualidade, o que em situações de catástrofe por vezes regulares denunciam um défice de resposta.

Regiões diferentes com uma entre outras necessidades comuns!
Uma cobertura meteorológica eficiente no nosso território - a urgência é para ontem!
Generalizando, digo aos 4 ventos que o norte de Portugal, em si, é das regiões mais fantásticas a vários níveis. Os Nortenhos que não levem a mal pois considero-os um povo muito querido, mas subscrevo esta ideia:



Vince disse:


> Mas ao contrário da maioria, eu não penso que esta realidade seja apenas culpa das lideranças macrocéfalas centralistas de Lisboa. A minha opinião é a de que também tem havido muito défice em qualidade e liderança a norte, e que perdem mais tempo a culpar Lisboa do que tentar mudar as coisas.


----------



## rbsmr (14 Ago 2009 às 00:13)

Fil disse:


> Sinceramente essa explicação parece-me muito pouco convincente. Isso do Algarve estar mais exposto a cheias que o Norte é bastante questionável. Seguindo essa lógica governamental, o IP4 deveria ter sido o primeiro IP a passar a auto-estrada, visto ser a estrada mais mortífera do país em relação ao seu TMD, apesar de passar por uma região com cada vez menos gente.



Peço desculpa pelo meu comentário off-topic mas só para precisar: sim, actualmente o IP4 é o IP com maior mortalidade mas o 1º IP a passar a Auto-Estrada foi o IP5, esse sim com a maior mortalidade de todos os IP. Agora que Bragança seja o único distrito continental sem um quilómetro de auto-estrada é inadmissível!Ir a Bragança ainda continua a ser uma aventura. Sem me pretender alongar, acredito que a verdadeira política de transportes seria investir na ferrovia (eléctrica) uma vez que este meio de transporte é mais amigo do ambiente e que tornará possível cumprir os limites de emissões de gases de estufa!


----------



## Knyght (14 Ago 2009 às 06:48)

Rog disse:


> A Madeira permanece a descoberto...
> Pois a Madeira que se desenrasque...
> Os EUA já têm um radar, ao que se supõe, a alguns anos nos Açores, as ilhas assim, minimamente têm cobertura de radar... o Norte, embora mal servido, também em caso de necessidade recorre aos espanhóis..
> a Madeira... o radar é olhar para cima...
> Estou a ver que qualquer dia fazemos um peditório para instalar novos radares porque por este andar...



Isto deve ser uma grande ajuda para não se ter previsões de alta resolução. Uma vergonha!!!

Por mais incrível que pareça as melhores previsões para a Madeira são as da CMC. Canadian Meteological Center...


----------



## metpaulo (18 Ago 2009 às 17:06)

Não é meu hábito responder a questões colocadas...mas não posso deixar de responder a esta, apenas para esclarecer. Assim:

1 - A cobertura eficaz de um radar meteorológico depende de inúmeros factores...entre estes, salientarei a natureza da propagação da radiação electromagnética na troposfera. Em condições de propagação normal, isto é, com uma distribuição normal dos campos da temperatura e humidade (essencialmente estes dois campos) na troposfera, a radiação tende a afastar-se do solo à medida que se afasta da fonte emissora (a antena do radar), pelo que a capacidade de detecção de fenómenos que ocorrem junto à superfície diminui com a distância ao radar. Para se ter uma ideia, se o feixe for emitido com uma elevação de 0.5º, o respectivo axóide encontra-se a cerca de 2000m de altitude a apenas 130Km de uma estação de radar situada ao n.m.m.. Assim, penso que fica claro que o radar de Coruche não cobre eficazmente o território até ao rio Douro. De facto, se o que se pretende (quer para fins meteorológicos, quer hidrológicos) é medir o campo da intensidade da precipitação em níveis baixos, não faz sentido esperar que tal seja possível a 200Km da estação!

2 - Tendo em atenção o que precede fica claro que o território continental necessita de 3 radares Doppler para uma eficaz cobertura meteorológica.

3 - Idealmente os 3 sistemas de radar deveriam ser instalados em simultâneo (ou quase), tendo em vista proteger as respectivas áreas de cobertura. Todas elas são habitadas por cidadãos portugueses (e não só) e são Portugal. 
No entanto, atendendo a uma sempre necessária gestão de recursos (humanos e materiais), foi necessário obedecer a uma série de critérios a que já tive oportunidade de me referir em tempos. O regime torrencial da precipitação no nosso território, acentua-se para sul...este facto justificou, apenas numa óptica de gestão de recursos, o início pela zona de Lisboa e do Algarve. 
No norte, em especial no noroeste, os valores da precipitação média anual são os mais elevados do território, mas estão essencialmente associados à passagem de sistemas frontais, num regime relativamente "bem comportado". No sul, os fenómenos de cheia repentina podem ser mais gravosos, embora eles também possam ocorrer no norte.

Por outro lado, a razão pelo qual o radar ficará em Arouca, não se prende apenas com a distância ao litoral...mas também com a localização de parques eólicos. Estes parques de aerogeradores colocal sérios problemas à eficácia da exploração operacional com radares (meteorológicos e não só e em toda a Europa, não apenas em Portugal).


----------



## Joebernard (19 Ago 2009 às 20:02)

Meus caros, mandei este email para o Instituto de meteorologia:

>>Exmos. Senhores.
>>Passei no alto da serra da Freita e reparei que o radar supostamente do IM estava a funcionar.
>>Será que é em regime experimental?
>>Gostava de saber.
>>Muito obrigado.


Recebi a resposta:

> Boa tarde,
> 
> No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., informamos que o radar que o viu em exploração na Serra da Freita é um sistema de radar VTS, destinado ao acompanhamento dos movimentos de navios ao longo de parte da costa ocidental portuguesa. Não se trata, de um sistema de radar meteorológico.
> 
> O IM está neste momento a tratar de instalar um sistema de radar na Serra da Freita, a alguns Kms para sul daquele local.
> 
> Atentamente, 
> 
> Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., 
> Gabinete de Comunicação, Imagem e Relações Externas

Fica desvendado o mistério do radar da serra da Freita.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2009 às 17:12)

A explicação é tão pouco convincente que basta estarmos um pouco mais atentos para verificar que existem sinergias entre o IM e a AEMET na partilha de dados, nomeadamente no radar, foi neste Forum mas já não sei em que tópico ví uma imagem curiosa do IM a usar imagens do RADAR de A Caruña (Galiza), do mesmo modo poderia usar os dados de Sevilha, que esse sim cobre a totalidade do território nacional sul e teriam aptado por cobrir a região norte de Portugal numa primeira fase pois é de longe a zona que mais zonas às escuras tem, e claro onde mais precipitação há! O radar de Sevilha servia perfeitamente para fazer nowcasting ao Algarve (penso que a justificação do radar em Loulé é essa).

Não se retira o direito (que tem) à região sul de ter um radar, mas o direito é igual ao da Região Norte e porque não dizê-lo das ilhas também! Tudo se resume na minha opinião a coerência! Não entendo a urgência em cubrir o Norte de Marrocos e deixar o Gerês às escuras! Desculpem não entendo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2009 às 21:45)

O radar de Loulé está off??? 

Logo agora que vai haver festa no estreito!


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2009 às 21:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O radar de Loulé está off???
> 
> Logo agora que vai haver festa no estreito!



Não só o radar de Loulé está off, como o de Coruche não está a transmitir dados para a página do instituto de meteorologia. 

Esperemos que os problemas sejam resolvidos com a maior brevidade possível.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Set 2009 às 22:16)

> Não só o radar de Loulé está off, como o de Coruche não está a transmitir dados para a página do instituto de meteorologia.
> 
> Esperemos que os problemas sejam resolvidos com a maior brevidade possível.



o radar de Coruche já está de novo a transmitir


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Mas o de Loulé continua a não funcionar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2009 às 13:24)

Deve ser alguma conspiração, até o radar de Loulé pifou, acredito que isto foi obra do pessoal do Norte, tanto querem um radar, que sabotaram o radar do Algarve.


----------



## Chingula (26 Set 2009 às 13:55)

Knyght disse:


> Isto deve ser uma grande ajuda para não se ter previsões de alta resolução. Uma vergonha!!!
> 
> Por mais incrível que pareça as melhores previsões para a Madeira são as da CMC. Canadian Meteological Center...



Discordo desta afirmação!
1º Por melhor informação dos modelos, a Madeira (Arquipélago) tem especificidades muito particulares.
2º Pode-se caracterizar correctamente os sistemas Globais, Sinopticos ou de qualquer outra escala, num determinado momento mas as coisas são mais complexas.
3º Pelo estudo (mesmo ligeiro) do Clima do Arquipélago somos confrontados com diferenças enormes de local para local. De clima semi ou quase desértico do Porto Santo ou da Ponta de São Lourenço (cerca de  500 mm/ano de precipitação)...passa-se nas zonas mais elevadas da Ilha da Madeira a precipitações anuais de cerca de 3000 mm/ano, como Areeiro e Bica da Cana...
4º Se pensarmos que a principal ilha corresponde à Serra da Estrela no meio do Atlantico, onde a corrente marítima das Canárias (retorno da corrente do Golfo) tem uma grande importância assim como a localização e  comportamento do chamado Anticiclone dos Açores ou ainda a persistência ou não de depressões (chamadas de gota fria)...etc, etc
5º Talvez sejamos confrontados em tentar perceber porque o tempo no Funchal, é diferente do Santo da Serra, da Camacha, de Porto Moniz, de Vila Baleira, ou das zonas mais elevadas da ilha da Madeira...que precisamente pelas variantes climatéricas construiu, historicamente,  a maravilha da técnica de aproveitamento da água das chuvas das chamadas vertentes Norte para as Zonas mais carentes de água.
Cumpts


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 15:08)

Em Espanha há radares avariados durante semanas e alguns até durante meses. Exprimentem ir ver o radar de Málaga ou Almeria por exemplo. 
Vá lá, não exagerem, problemas acontecem em todo o lado e muitas vezes não se resolvem como quem vai trocar uma lâmpada.


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2009 às 15:40)

O black-out do radar de málaga já tem barbas... nunca funciona quando dá jeito. Até eles do lado de lá se queixam... 

Mas foi com o nosso radar que apanhei a 1 de fevereiro a formação de um tornado na zona de málaga, bem no limite do alcance do radar. Ora vejam... 

Não foi *este* mas foi mais *este* que precedeu o anterior ou será que este esteve na origem do outro? Nunca percebi bem...


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2009 às 20:07)

Entretanto "nuestros hermanos" da AEMET disponibilizaram nos radares regionais amostragens de 10 em 10 minutos. Muito bom para verificar a evolução e o sentido/direcção da precipitação 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=r8co


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 21:11)

Minho disse:


> Entretanto "nuestros hermanos" da AEMET disponibilizaram nos radares regionais amostragens de 10 em 10 minutos. Muito bom para verificar a evolução e o sentido/direcção da precipitação
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=r8co



Grande progresso. Estão de parabéns em Espanha. Actualizações de 10m (30m em Portugal) e atraso de 10m (15m em Portugal)






O IM tem que fazer um esforço em seguir os nossos vizinhos pois actualizações de 30 m não servem a população muito menos entidades como bombeiros ou protecção civil.


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 21:22)

Bem interessante esta disponibilidade, principalmente para as nossas regiões fronteiriças, que poderão aproveitar por tabela.


----------



## Kispo (7 Out 2009 às 16:40)

run das 15h UTC já incluía dados do radar de Loulé! vamos ver se é para continuar.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 17:03)

> run das 15h UTC já incluía dados do radar de Loulé! vamos ver se é para continuar.




falta só mesmo o radar do norte 

alguém tem novidades sobre o novo radar ??


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

No papel continuam as ideias para os radares das ilhas e do norte de Portugal Cont.:


----------



## Breitling (23 Nov 2009 às 08:52)

Meteogalicia anunciou que vai instalar um novo radar meteorológico em Cuntis, com um alcance aproximado de 250 km. Seria mais ou menos isto


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2009 às 09:02)

Breitling disse:


> Meteogalicia anunciou que vai instalar um novo radar meteorológico em Cuntis, com um alcance aproximado de 250 km. Seria mais ou menos isto



  Abrangeria toda a zona norte, o que seria óptimo.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

Alguma novidade acerca deste assunto ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Ago 2010 às 00:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Alguma novidade acerca deste assunto ?



Posso estar enganado... Mas acho que esta tudo na mesma... como a lesma...


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2010 às 02:46)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Posso estar enganado... Mas acho que esta tudo na mesma... como a lesma...



e nos aqui no norte a continuar sem radar


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2010 às 11:01)

O Norte de Portugal continua à espera de radar mas este Galego pode ser uma boa alternativa ou mesmo a melhor solução para a zona a norte do Douro. Se a MeteoGalicia disponibilizar as imagens com maior frequência e rapidez, então passa o Norte para 1º Lugar na informação de radar no território.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 16:11)

Porque não são apenas os radares portugueses que falham.
Hoje, dia de grande instabilidade no interior norte, e que até dava jeito olhar para o radar da Galiza, quando procuramos por ele, o que é que encontramos?






Resta-nos acompanhar a situação por satélite.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

*Aprovado o radar meteorológico na Serra da Freita *


> O radar, situado num ponto estratégico, no cume da Freita com vista para o oceano atlântico, visa antecipar fenómenos meteorológicos extremos (chuva, vento, neve, granizo)
> 
> Está aprovado na autarquia o projecto para a instalação do radar meteorológico no Pico do Gralheiro, na vertente poente da serra da Freita, ainda em território da freguesia de Albergaria da Serra. A instalação pertence ao Instituto de Meteorologia nacional e será o terceiro equipamento do género em Portugal continental. As outras duas estações cobrem o centro e sul do país, sendo que a torre a instalar em Arouca (para rastrear o céu do norte do país) estará dotada com a mais moderna maquinaria, de controlo remoto a partir da sede do IM, junto ao aeroporto de Lisboa.
> O radar, situado num ponto estratégico, no cume da Freita com vista para o oceano atlântico, visa antecipar fenómenos meteorológicos extremos (chuva, vento, neve, granizo) e permitirá emitir alertas com mais antecipação à protecção civil e mesmo ao tráfego marítimo.
> ...


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Vamos ver se ainda sobra alguma coisa das famosas "dotações orçamentais" para conclusão do projecto.


----------



## 1337 (8 Dez 2010 às 14:15)

era bom que fosse verdade era lol


----------



## DMartins (8 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Aprovado o radar meteorológico na Serra da Freita *


----------



## actioman (9 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Podem acusar-me de típico portuguesismo-pessimista , mas apesar de aprovado (se é que está mesmo... Ainda não vi o ministério da tutela referir-se ao assunto, nem mesmo o IM ), até ele de facto estar no terreno e a funcionar não nos doa a nós a cabeça. Isso já será no tempo dos nossos filhos!


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 09:19)

Parece-me que isso não é recente, talvez já de Fevereiro passado.
Não se tem ouvido falar nada de novo ultimamente. Se em Fevereiro ainda andavam em aprovações e candidaturas de projecto, se calhar ainda nem começaram as obras.




> *ACTA N.º 04/2010
> REUNIÃO ORDINÁRIA DE 17.FEVEREIRO.2010
> Câmara Municipal de Arouca*
> 
> ...


----------



## Chingula (9 Dez 2010 às 20:25)

Com a Administração Pública as coisas não são lineares...depende muito da vontade politica, do "peso" das Instituições e da conveniência das forças (muitas) em presença...
A pressão para a contenção de gastos, só é argumento em certas áreas...
Na minha opinião é capaz de ser mais rápido o radar na Madeira que no Norte do País...já repararam que o radar de Coruche está inoperativo?
Ainda por cima em pleno Outono marcado por situações meteo adversas...
É a pseudo-economia de custos...com as reduções de Pessoal...passa-se a célebre história da diminuição da ração aos animais...poupa-se na ração, mas depois queixam-se que definham e morrem...
Vejo, no fórum, demasiadas criticas ao funcionamento do I.M. (eventualmente razoáveis) mas devíamos ter a noção das actuais condições de trabalho, em grande parte da Administração Pública...aparenta-se (para o exterior) uma normalidade que não existe...e cada vez se agrava mais.


----------



## Iuri (10 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

Eu, como cidadão, acho simplesmente vergonhoso o Estado português não ter ainda apetrechado o IM com instrumentos adequados para a previsão de eventos meteorológicos que potencialmente podem causar danos em pessoas e bens. 
O mais flagrante é, sem dúvida, o radar meteorológico.
Sem comparar com Espanha (que tem radares a cobrir todo o território), o caso português (com cobertura apenas no centro e no sul) é absolutamente confrangedor.

A aquisição de radares meteorológicos que cubram todo o território terrestre e (parte do) marítimo, incluindo as ilhas da Madeira e Açores, deveria ser uma prioridade na prevenção, fim último da Protecção Civil, ou seja, do Estado.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2010 às 18:00)

Radar no Norte para quê?

Se fosse a região mais populosa do país ainda compreendia... 
Se houvesse níveis de precipitação consideráveis também...
Se houvessem grandes diferenças climáticas podia compreender...

Assim sendo mais vale monitorizar o Algarve e o Alentejo.


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

Chingula disse:


> Com a Administração Pública as coisas não são lineares...depende muito da vontade politica, do "peso" das Instituições e da conveniência das forças (muitas) em presença...
> A pressão para a contenção de gastos, só é argumento em certas áreas...
> Na minha opinião é capaz de ser mais rápido o radar na Madeira que no Norte do País...já repararam que o radar de Coruche está inoperativo?
> Ainda por cima em pleno Outono marcado por situações meteo adversas...
> ...




Ora nem mais. Eu há dias já tinha dito neste tópico que não se fazem omeletes sem ovos, e tentei demonstrar como pode ser injusto por exemplo comparar o IM à vizinha AEMET. Na altura não tinha os valores exactos, apenas de cabeça, mas ao procurar no site do IM algum plano/datas previstos para as diversas fases deste radar, encontrei por exemplo o Relatório e contas de 2009:







Ou seja, orçamento de 16,3 M€, sendo 9,1 M€ receitas próprias (venda de serviços, etc) e apenas 7,2 M€ as dotações do Orçamento de Estado ao IM nesse ano.

Ora comparem isso ao orçamento de 110 M€ da AEMET em 2010 (vai aumentar em 2011), ou os 200 M€ do Metoffice em 2009, os 226 M€ da DWD em 2008 ou os 343 M€ da Meteofrance em 2008. Fazendo as contas per capita, dá valores significativamente mais altos. Mesmo a Irlanda, com 4 milhões de habitantes, o Met Eireann tinha em 2005 um orçamento de 22,5M€. Não esquecer que uma boa fatia deste orçamentos é para suportar os projectos que as diversas instituições fazem parte, Eumetsat, ECMWF, etc, em Portugal não sei, em Espanha penso ter lido uma vez que algo entre uns 20 ou 25%.

Se repararem na tabela em cima, o investimento em 2009 foi de 1.2M€, ora isso é por exemplo o orçamento da festa de fim de ano de fogo de artifício na Madeira (não discuto que seja um investimento turístico, estou apenas a dar um exemplo). 4M€ é o que a Câmara de Leiria tem que pagar de amortizações e juros todos os anos pelo estádio de futebol, a Câmara de Braga são 5M€...

Há algo neste país que não está nada bem...


Regressando ao tema do tópico, no Plano de Actividades 2010 que encontrei no site do IM referem o lançamento em 31 de Maio 2010 do concurso público para construção da Torre, e em 31 Outubro 2010 o concurso público internacional para aquisição do radar . Mas não consegui encontrar qualquer documento onde se perceba se isto está a decorrer como estava no Plano ou se está atrasado.


----------



## actioman (10 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

Eu continuo a achar que instituições que estão para servir e nunca para darem qualquer lucro, a não ser o de salvar vidas e salvaguardar bens e culturas, não devem de modo algum financiar-se a si mesmas, ainda que em parte. 

*O problema aqui é de base, são as mentalidades...* Enquanto os engravatados dos políticos não entenderem que apetrechar com tecnologia de ponta e manter sempre actualizados esses mesmos equipamentos no IM é algo fulcral e se quiserem "algo que dará sempre um enorme lucro" (que é a segurança de todos nós), não passaremos da _cepa torta_ e seremos sempre os da cauda da Europa na meteorologia e em muitas outras coisas. 
Que passado glorioso que tivemos, de gentes com visão e intrépidos até mais não. Não sei em que momento da história foi, mas houve um corte radical com essas mentalidades de então e hoje somos uns especialistas em tapa-buracos, sempre a contar os tostões para as coisas fundamentais e a esbanjar no supérfluo!!!


----------



## Paulo H (10 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Eu penso que Portugal se safava bem com 6 radares:
- loulé
- coruche
- arouca
- funchal
- flores ou corvo
- s. Miguel 
- grupo oriental, seria desnecessário dado que a circulação é maioritariamente zonal

Deveria isso sim, haver parcerias com Espanha partilhando dados de radar. As imagens de radar meteorológico de espanha e portugal deveriam estar integradas nos mapas, sem qualquer limite legal. Os governos não estão aproveitando as potencialidades, deveria haver mais sinergias..


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu penso que Portugal se safava bem com 6 radares:
> - loulé
> - coruche
> - arouca
> ...



Isso é o que está previsto desde o início, há imensos anos. Nunca se esperaria é que demorasse tanto, quando foi instalado radar em Coruche e Loulé era suposto o norte ter logo que fosse possível pouco tempo depois, entretanto os anos foram passando. (Na serra de Santa Bárbara, Ilha Terceira, há um NEXRAD americano ao qual o IM tem acesso internamente)









Paulo H disse:


> Deveria isso sim, haver parcerias com Espanha partilhando dados de radar. As imagens de radar meteorológico de espanha e portugal deveriam estar integradas nos mapas, sem qualquer limite legal. Os governos não estão aproveitando as potencialidades, deveria haver mais sinergias..




Isso também está feito, existe essa cooperação bi-lateral. Uma vez num relatório até apareceu esta imagem de radar, mas pelos vistos é apenas um produto interno.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

GabKoost disse:


> Radar no Norte para quê?
> 
> Se fosse a região mais populosa do país ainda compreendia...
> Se houvesse níveis de precipitação consideráveis também...
> ...



Comentário infeliz. Em 1997 não existiam estes radares quando o mau tempo varreu o Algarve e Alentejo. O que se pretende é que todo o país fique debaixo do alcance dos radares e todos lamentamos que se tenha chegado a este ponto. E repara que na quinta-feira caíram 53mm em Sagres em menos de uma hora e na quarta-feira, 35mm em Olhão em pouco mais de 20 minutos, já para não falar que Monchique nesse tal ano de 1997 levou com 273mm em menos de 24h...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

Já não sei se foi ontem ou na 3ªfeira que no Telejornal da RTP1 ou no Jornal da Tarde, que o responsável pelo projecto SIAM afirmou que Portugal tem que ter um radar para prever tornados, é preciso haver prevenção e não remediar depois do mal estar feito. No futuro, vamos assistir cada vez a fenómenos mais extremos e nestes últimos anos, fenómenos desses é que não tem faltado em Portugal. Mas alguém com o seu juízo acha que Portugal está preparado para ocorrer em caso de catástrofe, seja ela, inundações, tempestades ou sismos. Mesmo com o radar de Loulé a funcionar, os avisos meteorológicos chegam atrasados ainda ontem aconteceu isso no Algarve, onde o alerta laranja foi accionado depois de ter ocorrido precipitação elevada em Sagres.


----------



## 1337 (10 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

GabKoost disse:


> Radar no Norte para quê?
> 
> Se fosse a região mais populosa do país ainda compreendia...
> Se houvesse níveis de precipitação consideráveis também...
> ...



acho que não tas bem informado sobre portugal


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

1337 disse:


> acho que não tas bem informado sobre portugal



A ironia é tramada   ...


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

GabKoost disse:


> Radar no Norte para quê?
> 
> Se fosse a região mais populosa do país ainda compreendia...
> Se houvesse níveis de precipitação consideráveis também...
> ...




Quando começaram a construir a rede, de início só havia recursos para dois, e a escolha centro/sul em vez de centro/norte foi devido ao regime de precipitação ser geralmente mais perigoso a sul. 
Está uma explicação disso umas páginas atrás neste tópico:




metpaulo disse:


> 3 - Idealmente os 3 sistemas de radar deveriam ser instalados em simultâneo (ou quase), tendo em vista proteger as respectivas áreas de cobertura. Todas elas são habitadas por cidadãos portugueses (e não só) e são Portugal.
> No entanto, atendendo a uma sempre necessária gestão de recursos (humanos e materiais), foi necessário obedecer a uma série de critérios a que já tive oportunidade de me referir em tempos. O regime torrencial da precipitação no nosso território, acentua-se para sul...este facto justificou, apenas numa óptica de gestão de recursos, o início pela zona de Lisboa e do Algarve.
> No norte, em especial no noroeste, os valores da precipitação média anual são os mais elevados do território, mas estão essencialmente associados à passagem de sistemas frontais, num regime relativamente "bem comportado". No sul, os fenómenos de cheia repentina podem ser mais gravosos, embora eles também possam ocorrer no norte.
> 
> Por outro lado, a razão pelo qual o radar ficará em Arouca, não se prende apenas com a distância ao litoral...mas também com a localização de parques eólicos. Estes parques de aerogeradores colocal sérios problemas à eficácia da exploração operacional com radares (meteorológicos e não só e em toda a Europa, não apenas em Portugal).




Para mim uma razão perfeitamente aceitável dada a limitação de recursos, as maiores tragédias de cheias rápidas tem sido historicamente a sul e nas ilhas (e neste caso  sim, as ilhas tem muito maiores razões de queixa quanto ao critério), o que não era suposto era ter-se parado tantos anos. Só por curiosidade, deixo aqui um parágrafo que consta do Plano de Actividades de 2005 do IM. Já lá vão 5 anos ...




> Projecto para Ampliação e Modernização da Rede Nacional de Radares
> Meteorológicos, com
> Ampliação e modernização da rede nacional de radares meteorológicos envolvendo o
> projecto, aquisição e instalação de nova estação para cobertura da parcela norte do
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Radar AN/APN-241 para a Força Aérea Portuguesa:

http://www.areamilitar.net/noticias/noticias.aspx?nrnot=327


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2010 às 20:25)

Acabou de dar uma reportagem no Telejornal da RTP1 sobre o radar de Coruche que está avariado, o IM não tem 40 mil euros para reparar, que vergonha de país é este Portugal, um tornado que causou 15 milhões de euros de prejuízo e o governo não disponibiliza 40 mil euros para o IM. Portugal não passa de um país do 3º mundo, sim do 3ºmundo em comparação com os outros países europeus. Fomos mesmo mediocres.  Assim, é complicado acusar o IM do que quer que seja já que nem verbas existem para a manutenção dos radares. Vergonhoso.


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

Bom, resta mobilizar as partes interessadas, nomeadamente as câmaras municipais e os respectivos planos municipais de protecção civil. 40 mil euros repartidos pelos 40 ou 50 municípios que ficam debaixo do alcance do radar dá 1000 euros a cada um deles.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

Agreste disse:


> Comentário infeliz. Em 1997 não existiam estes radares quando o mau tempo varreu o Algarve e Alentejo. O que se pretende é que todo o país fique debaixo do alcance dos radares e todos lamentamos que se tenha chegado a este ponto. E repara que na quinta-feira caíram 53mm em Sagres em menos de uma hora e na quarta-feira, 35mm em Olhão em pouco mais de 20 minutos, já para não falar que Monchique nesse tal ano de 1997 levou com 273mm em menos de 24h...




Tenha calma. Não quiz desprezar nenhuma região e é óbvio que todo o território tem de estar coberto por radares.

No entanto, é um facto que a maior precipitação, a maior diversidade climática e a região com maior densidade populacional é o Norte.

Daí o facto inaceitável de não existir acesso público a esses dados.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 21:01)

1337 disse:


> acho que não tas bem informado sobre portugal



O meu comentário era supostamente irónico e sarcástico.


----------



## vitamos (17 Dez 2010 às 12:49)

> Na zona de Arouca
> *Região Norte deverá ter radar meteorológico em 2013
> *
> 
> ...



http://jornal.publico.pt/noticia/17...-ter-radar-meteorologico-em-2013-20839031.htm


----------



## Kraliv (17 Dez 2010 às 15:16)

vitamos disse:


> Na zona de Arouca
> Região Norte deverá ter radar meteorológico em 2013
> ...
> 
> ...




Esperemos é que o de Loulé não se lembre de se "apagar" 
Os primeiros meses de 2011 devem ir até...ao verão


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

Ué! Pensei que a reparação era feita de imediato.

Acho que os escadotes de madeira que utilizavam para as reparações foram proibidas pela ASAE por terem caruncho...

Por mim até nem faz falta a falta (!) do radar. Este serve perfeitamente quando está *on*.
E o prazo de 2013 para o radar em Arouca deverá ser 2031


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já está reparado, o IM já transmite.



Ainda fala mal do I.M. Prometeram hoje que devia estar reparado no inicio de 2011, umas horas depois está a funcionar. Há coisas fantásticas, não há?

Acho que o radar não está propriamente avariado mas sim à espera de uma revisão. Quando podem, lá o ligam um pouco...ver quanto dura.


----------



## 1337 (17 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Ainda fala mal do I.M. Prometeram hoje que devia estar reparado no inicio de 2011, umas horas depois está a funcionar. Há coisas fantásticas, não há?
> 
> Acho que o radar não está propriamente avariado mas sim à espera de uma revisão. Quando podem, lá o ligam um pouco...ver quanto dura.



então veremos quando estará pronto o do norte
2030?:P


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 21:39)

1337 disse:


> então veremos quando estará pronto o do norte
> 2030?:P



Vá lá, pelo menos achas que é um ano antes do Aristocrata. Optimista, hein. 

Agora a sério, o radar está programado para 2013, será em 2013 que estará pronto. Este típico pessimismo tuga, ainda por cima no período em que vivemos as vezes tira-me do sério. Só falta criar aqui uma bolsa de apostas ou uma poll para adivinhar em que ano estará pronto. 

Este generalizado tipo de comentários às vezes soa a (se fosse eu) estaria pronto em 2030.

Sem stress, aguardemos serenamente...


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não se trata de crítica fácil o que aqui fazemos mas uma constatação.
> E até nem é directamente uma crítica ao IM. Sei (e sabemos) que os seus profissionais são pessoas competentes mas com limitações financeiras\estruturais importantes. E isso obsta a que tenhamos um melhor serviço. Não há dúvidas nisso.
> Mas seria fundamental é impor aí uma cultura de "verdade" - Pode-se pedir que redijam uma comunicação a explicar o que se passa, seria no mínimo elegante da parte das estruturas dirigentes.
> É esta cultura de "verdade" que precisamos em Portugal, sem ela abre-se todo um campo cheio de incertezas, dúvidas, etc.



Já foi dito que o radar teve uma avaria, e que deverá levar algum tempo a reparar, isso tem sido dito imensas vezes na comunicação social nos últimos dias, não sei que explicações querem mais. E não sei qual é o espanto, radares não são propriamente bicicletas que se arranjem em meia hora se a avaria for importante. Nos últimos anos tenho visto radares em Espanha avariados meses e meses. Esperemos que esta situação se resolva rápido.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 11:37)

Pessoal, já foi avançada mais alguma data para a entrada em funcionamento do radar de Arouca??


----------



## Knyght (27 Jun 2011 às 14:39)

Acho que o do Funchal será primeiro que esse e não há novidades ainda...


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2011 às 14:55)

Knyght disse:


> Acho que o do Funchal será primeiro que esse e não há novidades ainda...



É pena... Aqui em Viseu estamos bem cobertos, mas faz mais que falta um radar que abranja toda a região Norte, e parte do Atlântico do nosso Minho e Douro Litoral, especialmente nos dias tempestuosos de Inverno...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2012 às 11:24)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



stormy disse:


> A haver uma época em Portugal seriam de facto duas...uma de Outubro a Dezembro e outra de Marco a Maio..



Exacto, a nossa época é essa. Precisavamos do radar mais melhorado com uma ampliação maior, se fosse possivel como o radar dos Estados Unidos para poder ampliar até a um local ao promenor, saber a probabilidade de risco de Tornados esta é fundamental( quantas vezes já tivemos tornados sem saber o risco de possibilidade, so depois de um tornado acontecer é que alertam). O nosso radar devia ser como o dos Estados unidos podia ter menos funções, mas o que importa mesmo é ampliar a imagem até um local e saber a máxima reflectividade das nuvens.

O nosso radar não vale nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2012 às 11:52)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*

O nosso radar tem as mesmas funções que os deles, apenas não são públicas, senão o IM não conseguiria fazer as previsões a curto prazo. O IM não é um organismo necessariamente rico mas dizer que o radar não presta é injusto e incorrecto. Pode ser pior devido aos limitados orçamentos, mas se alguma vez lesses os relatórios do IM e afins, vias que eles fazem esse tipo de operações, apenas não são públicas.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2012 às 12:19)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



Miguel96 disse:


> Exacto, a nossa época é essa. Precisavamos do radar mais melhorado com uma ampliação maior, se fosse possivel como o radar dos Estados Unidos para poder ampliar até a um local ao promenor, saber a probabilidade de risco de Tornados esta é fundamental( quantas vezes já tivemos tornados sem saber o risco de possibilidade, so depois de um tornado acontecer é que alertam). O nosso radar devia ser como o dos Estados unidos podia ter menos funções, mas o que importa mesmo é ampliar a imagem até um local e saber a máxima reflectividade das nuvens.
> 
> O nosso radar não vale nada.



Falas como se houvesse tornados F5 todos os anos em Portugal, os nossos radar não são inúteis como dizes, apenas falta um radar que cubra eficazmente a região Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2012 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



MSantos disse:


> apenas falta um radar que cubra eficazmente a região Norte.



E nos arquipélagos. Temos casos recentes em que dava jeito a existência de radares meteorológicos nos Açores e na Madeira. Não é que eles não existam, mas que os dados estivessem disponíveis para o público.

Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro de 2010.
Açores - Ainda este Verão, as TS Gordon e Nadine (2x).

Em relação ao tema dos tornados, penso que o nº desses fenómenos por ano em Portugal não compensa qualquer _upgrade_. Penso que os radares do IM servem bem para o nosso clima, tirando o facto de haver pouca ou nenhuma cobertura em certas regiões do país.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2012 às 17:48)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> E nos arquipélagos. Temos casos recentes em que dava jeito a existência de radares meteorológicos nos Açores e na Madeira. Não é que eles não existam, mas que os dados estivessem disponíveis para o público.
> 
> Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro de 2010.
> Açores - Ainda este Verão, as TS Gordon e Nadine (2x).
> ...



Sim tens razão não me estava a lembrar dos arquipélagos, seria importante ter radares disponíveis ao para o publico que abrangessem todo o território continental e insular.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2012 às 18:13)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



Miguel96 disse:


> O nosso radar devia ser como o dos Estados unidos podia ter menos funções, mas o que importa mesmo é ampliar a imagem até um local e saber a máxima reflectividade das nuvens.
> O nosso radar não vale nada.



E conheces mais algum país do mundo que disponibilize os produtos de radar como os EUA ? A questão é essa, só mesmo eles fazem isso, mais nenhum país oferece isso.
De qualquer forma a detecção automática de assinaturas de mesociclones, etc, tem mais a ver com o software do que com o hardware (radar em si), são complicados algoritmos que analisam as imagens e dados em tempo real e sinalizam determinadas assinaturas marcando-as como suspeitas.

E em Portugal isso não é fácil pois os mesociclones na maioria das vezes são demasiado pequenos e de vida curta, só se percebendo que estavam lá depois de ter acontecido alguma coisa e analisar os registos atentamente. São extremamente raros os casos de supercélulas facilmente detectáveis de forma simples por radar.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Nov 2012 às 17:06)

finalmente vai arrancar o radar em arouca já estão desbloqueados os fundos e parece que vai ter um miradouro, noticia do publico


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2012 às 19:35)

camrov8 disse:


> finalmente vai arrancar o radar em arouca já estão desbloqueados os fundos e parece que vai ter um miradouro, noticia do publico



*Arouca vai ter radar metereológico sobre o geoparque*


> A Serra da Freita vai ter um radar meteorológico que, detetando alterações climatéricas e fogos florestais, incluirá também, entre os 13 pisos dos seus 47 metros de altura, uma plataforma de observação privilegiada sobre o Geoparque de Arouca.
> 
> A construção da estrutura deverá arrancar em breve no Pico do Gralheiro, na freguesia de Albergaria da Serra, e os trabalhos serão supervisionados pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, tutelado pelo Ministério da Agricultura, do Mar, do Ambiente e do Ordenamento.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2012 às 19:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Arouca vai ter radar metereológico sobre o geoparque*





> ...o radar vai permitir-nos saber o que vai acontecer na região com alguns dias de antecedência e com maior rigor...



Com algumas horas de antecedência, isso está bem...! Ou será algum tipo novo de radar!? 

De qualquer das formas, é uma boa notícia!
E venha o da Madeira, em 2013...


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Com algumas horas de antecedência, isso está bem...! Ou será algum tipo novo de radar!?
> 
> De qualquer das formas, é uma boa notícia!
> E venha o da Madeira, em 2013...



O presidente da câmara entusiasmou-se com o novo equipamento. Ainda não chegamos a esse ponto de antecipar dias.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2013 às 17:48)

Finalmente já está em fase de construção.



> *Sistema de RADAR meteorológico do norte*
> 
> Encontra-se em curso um grande projeto que visa a instalação de um sistema de radar meteorológico no norte do continente (Pico do Gralheiro, freguesia de Albergaria da Serra, concelho de Arouca), o qual permitirá uma cobertura eficaz da região, suprindo assim uma lacuna existente. Efetivamente, a atual rede nacional de radares (englobando duas estações instaladas nos concelhos de Coruche e Loulé) não é suficiente para garantir uma cobertura adequada da região norte, sendo as consequências mais negativas da presente situação a ausência de um apoio adicional à salvaguarda de vidas e bens na região, particularmente importante em situações de tempo severo, bem como a ausência de cobertura do aeroporto internacional Francisco Sá Carneiro e da parte portuguesa da bacia hidrográfica do rio Douro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2013 às 12:08)

*Radar Meteorológico do Norte permitirá prevenir situações de mau tempo extremo*


> O Radar Meteorológico do Norte, em construção no concelho de Arouca, representa para o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera a concretização de "um sonho" que vai permitir prever situações extremas de mau tempo na região.
> 
> Em construção há dois meses no Pico do Gralheiro, serra da Freita, o terceiro radar português terá 47 metros de altura e incluirá um piso dedicado à observação turística da envolvente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2013 às 13:38)

Atenção aos novos produtos que oferece o Radar MeteoGalicia! 

*Reflectividade (PPI)  
Altura dos ecos (TOPS)  
Tipo de precipitación (TYPE)  
Intensidade (INTENSITY)  
Chuvia acumulada en 6h (RAIN *


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2013 às 20:36)

*Arouca vai ter radar metereológico de três milhões de euros *

No Pico do Gralheiro, em Arouca, está a ser construído um radar meteorológico. Com um investimento avaliado em cerca de tres milhões de euros, o radar que entrará em funcionamento no final do primeiro trimestre de 2014, vai permitir medir com mais precisão a velocidade do vento e a quantidade de água.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/TnAlndOKWCtTE3NEC0bG#share"]http://videos.sapo.pt/TnAlndOKWCtTE3NEC0bG#share[/ame]

Fonte: Porto Canal


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jun 2013 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Arouca vai ter radar metereológico de três milhões de euros *
> 
> No Pico do Gralheiro, em Arouca, está a ser construído um radar meteorológico. Com um investimento avaliado em cerca de tres milhões de euros, o radar que entrará em funcionamento no final do primeiro trimestre de 2014, vai permitir medir com mais precisão a velocidade do vento e a quantidade de água.
> 
> ...



a torre já se vê das terras perto da serra


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2014 às 21:49)

Não era suposto o radar estar a funcionar até ao final deste mês? Ainda não se diz nada, devem estar atrasados...


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mar 2014 às 21:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não era suposto o radar estar a funcionar até ao final deste mês? Ainda não se diz nada, devem estar atrasados...



Pelo que li já funciona mas esta em testes e calibrações dizem que fica disponivel em junho tambem dizem que é de nova geração com capacidades que os restantes não possuem


----------



## areias (14 Abr 2014 às 22:09)

Boa Noite:

Visitei o local no domingo e parece-me algo atrazado. Ainda não tem cúpula (bola) e parece estar sem equipamento, já que só há pouca ligaram a corrente electrica (média tensão) e ainda faltam portas definitivas. Mais alguns meses...

Saudações metereológicas

areias


----------



## camrov8 (16 Abr 2014 às 20:08)

areias disse:


> Boa Noite:
> 
> Visitei o local no domingo e parece-me algo atrazado. Ainda não tem cúpula (bola) e parece estar sem equipamento, já que só há pouca ligaram a corrente electrica (média tensão) e ainda faltam portas definitivas. Mais alguns meses...
> 
> ...



li  no publico se quando chegar junho vamos la ver, mas nunca se sabe


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jun 2014 às 14:06)

tecnicamente o radar devia entrar em acção por esta altura mas vamos ver se é como tudo em portugal e se atrasa


----------



## Nickname (1 Jun 2014 às 18:26)

Da aldeia da minha mãe, São João da Serra, Oliveira de Frades (a uns 8/10km em linha recta do radar), via-se já no Verão passado o radar com uma dimensão considerável, acho que tiveram mais que tempo para o acabar entretanto.
Se lá for nos próximos tempos, tiro umas fotos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jun 2014 às 18:49)

Nickname disse:


> Da aldeia da minha mãe, São João da Serra, Oliveira de Frades (a uns 8/10km em linha recta do radar), via-se já no Verão passado o radar com uma dimensão considerável, acho que tiveram mais que tempo para o acabar entretanto.
> Se lá for nos próximos tempos, tiro umas fotos.



Cá para mim e é preciso ter sorte o radar só estará disponível ao público no próximo Inverno


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jun 2014 às 19:56)

como já disse li no fugas em janeiro que ia estar em teste até junho e depois ficava ao serviço publico mas como já disse neste país nunca se sabe


----------



## camrov8 (2 Jun 2014 às 18:59)

e chegou segunda e nada so mesmo por cá


----------



## meteoestarreja (12 Jun 2014 às 09:24)

Bom dia a todos.
Antes de mais, este post serve como apresentação. Não encontrei uma secção específica para tal, se a mesma existir, desde já peço desculpa.
Sou de Estarreja, tenho uma estação auriol + auriolduino que vai ser substituida em breve por uma WeatherDuino Pro 2.
Além da estação existe um receptor dos satélites NOAA/METEOR - embora que em manutenção.

Este post tenta de uma certa forma partilhar alguma (pouca) informação sobre o radar do norte na serra da Freita.
Posso dizer-vos que o radar tem o equipamento no interior (em ajustes) e ainda este mês contam em iniciar os testes finais. O equipamento é de tecnologia recente que permitirá uma manutenção mais célere e menos repetitiva comparando com os outros 2 radares existentes.
Além da possibilidade de receberem visitas (no miradouro) tal como acordado com a autarquia local, há no ar a possibilidade de colocarem equipamento para astronomia mas para uma segunda fase (e ainda não é certo se avança).
Existe ainda uma outra ideia no ar que a ser aprovada, irá certamente ser muito bem recebida pelos entusiastas.

Este post não dá muita informação mas acaba por ser uma tentativa de levantar um pouco a ponta do véu e sossegar de uma certa forma quem possa pensar que o projecto está parado.

Cumprimentos


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2014 às 09:30)

Bem vindo meteoestarreja! 
E obrigado pelo update à informação sobre o radar.
Também sei que tem estado em testes, vamos aguardar para que os seus dados comecem a ser disponibilizados ao público. 



meteoestarreja disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Antes de mais, este post serve como apresentação. Não encontrei uma secção específica para tal, se a mesma existir, desde já peço desculpa.
> Sou de Estarreja, tenho uma estação auriol + auriolduino que vai ser substituida em breve por uma WeatherDuino Pro 2.
> Além da estação existe um receptor dos satélites NOAA/METEOR - embora que em manutenção.
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jun 2014 às 20:20)

eles diziam que entravam ao serviço publico em junho isto já em janeiro não tenho lá ido mas uma coisa é verdade é o lucal com melhor panoramica de toda a serra a vista é fenomenal e agora com a estrada arranjada ainda é mais facil chegar


----------



## meteoestarreja (12 Ago 2014 às 10:30)

Bom dia,
enquanto os dados do radar não são disponibilizados publicamente, aproveito para vos deixar mais duas fotos:


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2014 às 14:39)

Brutal 

O miradouro está um espectáculo


----------



## camrov8 (13 Ago 2014 às 12:01)

Passei la no sábado, só gostava de saber quando fica disponível ao publico no ipma, para visitar suspeito que têm de arranjar a estrada primeiro que em terra batida não dura muito


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2014 às 16:09)

Boas Tardes!!!

Telefonei agora para o ipma a perguntar quando o radar de Arouca irá estar disponível no site e disseram-me que ainda não tinham data prevista, mas para o final deste ano já estará disponível. 
Aproveitei também para perguntar quando é que as imagens de radar estarão mais ampliadas( com sistema de zoom) porque ultimamente verifiquei que as imagens das Descargas elétricas atmosféricas ficaram com sistema de zoom e aproveitei para dar uma sugestão para fazerem o mesmo com as imagens radar e disseram-me que já estão a tratar disso e que irão ter um botão que permitará  ampliar ou reduzir as imagens de radar.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Set 2014 às 19:10)

estou para ver em Dezembro li que era em Junho agora para o fim do ano


----------



## MSantos (8 Set 2014 às 20:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!!
> 
> Telefonei agora para o ipma a perguntar quando o radar de Arouca irá estar disponível no site e disseram-me que ainda não tinham data prevista, mas para o final deste ano já estará disponível.
> Aproveitei também para perguntar quando é que as imagens de radar estarão mais ampliadas( com sistema de zoom) porque ultimamente verifiquei que as imagens das Descargas elétricas atmosféricas ficaram com sistema de zoom e aproveitei para dar uma sugestão para fazerem o mesmo com as imagens radar e disseram-me que já estão a tratar disso e que irão ter um botão que permitará  ampliar ou reduzir as imagens de radar.



Boa iniciativa Miguel!!


----------



## DaniFR (27 Out 2014 às 11:50)

* Radar Meteorológico em Arouca será também estrutura de apoio a turismo *

Arouca, 27 out (Lusa) - O novo Radar Meteorológico do Norte está concluído e aguarda apenas a sua inauguração oficial para entrar em funcionamento enquanto equipamento de vigilância e monitorização, mas também como estrutura de apoio ao turismo, anunciou hoje a Câmara de Arouca.

Trata-se do terceiro radar português, instalado a 1.100 metros de altitude no pico do Gralheiro, na serra da Freita. A torre, de 47 metros de altura, serve para recolher dados meteorológicos e integra um varandim que, a cerca de 40 metros do solo, funcionará como miradouro sobre o Geoparque.

"O radar já está pronto", declarou à Lusa o presidente da autarquia, José Artur Neves. "Vai prestar um grande serviço à Proteção Civil e também ao turismo de Arouca, já que, em dias de céu limpo, o seu varandim tem vista sobre este território todo e, com binóculos, chega a ver-se Coimbra e a Serra da Estrela", realçou.

Em termos técnicos, o Radar Meteorológico do Norte vai assegurar ao Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) o acesso a dados que, atualmente, dependem das torres congéneres espanholas, instaladas em Santander, na Corunha e em Valladolid.

A atividade do novo radar português deveria ter arrancado no início de 2014, como inicialmente previsto, mas o presidente da Câmara reconhece que o andamento dos trabalhos foi prejudicado pelo mau tempo.

Afinal, se regiões a menor altitude "já tiveram um inverno difícil, em pleno alto da serra, ele foi ainda mais difícil", explicou.

Ao nível turístico, um acordo estabelecido entre a autarquia e o IPMA assegurou que o edifício incluiria um varandim contornando todo a torre, para usufruto dos turistas que visitam o Geoparque.

"Em dias sem nevoeiro, aquilo é uma maravilha", defendeu José Artur Neves. "Os grupos organizados que vierem visitar a casa das Parideiras vão poder subir ao radar e ficam com outra noção do que é o território do Geoparque", explicou.

Para o presidente da Câmara, o radar acrescenta assim um "duplo valor" ao concelho, na medida em que representa novos recursos e permite "cativar mais gente" para a região.

"Num território como o nosso, em que o turismo não é de massas e envolve sobretudo Natureza, é preciso criar recursos que ajudem a manter cá as pessoas mais tempo", observou.

"Já temos as pedras parideiras, as trilobites e as atividades radicais no rio Paiva, mas o radar vai acrescentar mais um ponto de interesse à nossa oferta", afirmou.

fonte


----------



## Zapiao (27 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Sempre me questionei porque razao os 2 radares nao foram instalados de maneira a abranger todo o territorio, no Norte nao apanha por uma questao de poucos kms.....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Out 2014 às 19:27)

Zapiao disse:


> Sempre me questionei porque razao os 2 radares nao foram instalados de maneira a abranger todo o territorio, no Norte nao apanha por uma questao de poucos kms.....


Penso que é também para abranger uma vasta área marítima. Na caso do de Loulé apanha ainda muito mar a sul do país. Caso o radar estivesse mais a norte já não iria abranger tanto mar.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Out 2014 às 19:42)

Pois preferem monitorizar água do que o norte do país, quando se sabe que os eventos mais extremos vêm da frente atlântica, depois ainda há quem não entenda a insatisfação do norte face a zona de Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 19:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Penso que é também para abranger uma vasta área marítima. Na caso do de Loulé apanha ainda muito mar a sul do país. Caso o radar estivesse mais a norte já não iria abranger tanto mar.



Talvez uma das razões para a situação do radar de Coruche seja a de maior distanciamento em relação a qualquer linha de alturas em compromisso com a maior cobertura de território possível e altitude o mais baixa possível (senão apanha as nuvens e não a chuva).


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2014 às 21:37)

Depende também de factores como o uso do radar Doppler, não se podiam dar ao luxo do Doppler abranger metade mar metade continente porque o Doppler serve mais no continente para monitorização do que propriamente em alto mar. O Doppler tem alcance de 100 km e no estado actual abrange o centro e sul satisfatoriamente.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Out 2014 às 22:51)

eu compreendo o radar de Coruche é dito como o centro geodésico, agora o país ta mal servido, pior que o continente ,pois o meteogalicia   cobre o nosso norte, estão as ilhas, somos efectivamente um país a varias velocidades


----------



## Agreste (27 Out 2014 às 23:30)

camrov8 disse:


> Pois preferem monitorizar água do que o norte do país, quando se sabe que os eventos mais extremos vêm da frente atlântica, depois ainda há quem não entenda a insatisfação do norte face a zona de Lisboa



Não concordo contigo. Da frente atlântica as coisas são mais certinhas e não há surpresas. Eventos convectivos é que falham a quase todos.

Sempre me irritou neste país o corta fitas e a placa da inauguração atestando que estiveram presentes as autoridades locais e nacionais de turno. Se está pronto é pra colocar a funcionar.


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2014 às 07:55)

camrov8 disse:


> Pois preferem monitorizar água do que o norte do país, quando se sabe que os eventos mais extremos vêm da frente atlântica, depois ainda há quem não entenda a insatisfação do norte face a zona de Lisboa



Se olhares para a história do último século verás que eventos trágicos de precipitação intensa ocorreram sobretudo a sul e nas ilhas, e não no noroeste do continente onde chove muito. Apesar de chover muito, e também por isso, chove também de forma muito mais regular, o norte está normalmente (melhor) planeado e preparado para essa chuva que nas regiões onde chove menos. Eventos convectivos mais extremos também ocorrem com mais frequência de sul para norte, apesar de também ocorrerem a norte obviamente.


Está um boa resposta numas páginas atrás deste tópico sobre o assunto



> 3 - Idealmente os 3 sistemas de radar deveriam ser instalados em simultâneo (ou quase), tendo em vista proteger as respectivas áreas de cobertura. Todas elas são habitadas por cidadãos portugueses (e não só) e são Portugal.
> No entanto, atendendo a uma sempre necessária gestão de recursos (humanos e materiais), foi necessário obedecer a uma série de critérios a que já tive oportunidade de me referir em tempos. O regime torrencial da precipitação no nosso território, acentua-se para sul...este facto justificou, apenas numa óptica de gestão de recursos, o início pela zona de Lisboa e do Algarve.
> No norte, em especial no noroeste, os valores da precipitação média anual são os mais elevados do território, mas estão essencialmente associados à passagem de sistemas frontais, num regime relativamente "bem comportado". No sul, os fenómenos de cheia repentina podem ser mais gravosos, embora eles também possam ocorrer no norte.
> 
> Por outro lado, a razão pelo qual o radar ficará em Arouca, não se prende apenas com a distância ao litoral...mas também com a localização de parques eólicos. Estes parques de aerogeradores colocal sérios problemas à eficácia da exploração operacional com radares (meteorológicos e não só e em toda a Europa, não apenas em Portugal).



O que falhou neste processo é que se é fácil de entender e aceitar estas razões, por outro lado a rede deveria continuar a ser construída a um ritmo minimamente razoável. Se consultares estudos sobre a rede verás que estavam projectados logo de início 3 radares no continente, 1 na Madeira e 3 nos Açores. O primeiro, no centro do país, entrou em funcionamento em Junho 1998, o do Algarve em Janeiro 2005, quase sete anos depois,  e agora o do norte estará pronto supostamente no final do ano, praticamente 10 anos depois do de Loulé.  E se até 98 o dinheiro não abundava, depois houve ali muitos anos de vacas gordas em que como sabemos se gastou muito dinheiro mal gasto em Portugal, nunca faltou dinheiro para estádios, fogo de artifício ou concertos do Tony Carrera, e se calhar só não foi aparecendo orçamento para radares porque não são coisas com que as pessoas se preocupem muito, não dão votos nem empregos nem canapés nas inaugurações.

E sinceramente isto do norte, na minha opinião claro, tem mais a ver com desinteresse também das próprias pessoas, neste caso do norte, pois com mais reivindicação se calhar as coisas poderiam ter sido mais rápidas. Mas nestes anos todos contam-se pelos dedos de uma mão declarações de políticos do norte (e de outras regiões) sobre radares. Repara que mesmo na Madeira, só começaram a falar de radar depois da tragédia de 2010. E se norte está quase pronto, Madeira está em andamento, também não ouves nestes anos muita reivindicação para os Açores... Ora vê lá se ouves algum político ou agente local/regional nestes dias da visita do PM aos Açores a falar em radares.. Não ouves.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Nov 2014 às 17:17)

Ok, quantas vez foi lançado um alerta de mau tempo em Portugal (já não falo no Algarve) motivados pelas imagens de radar ou satélite (tirando alguns avisos mais mediáticos que práticos) por cá não existe essa pratica nos USA e não a radio e TV dão alertas e não só de tornados, a Madeira e os Açores têm eventos extremos mais regulares e não possuem nenhum radar mesmo depois de eventos como Fevereiro de 2004  ou ribeira fria no Açores, por isso acho que a localização dos radares é politica


----------



## Stinger (2 Nov 2014 às 20:46)

Centralismo puro e duro mais nada . O resto são meramente falácias .... Em Portugal o centralismo é que comanda .


----------



## lmviana (13 Nov 2014 às 11:08)

Boas

Estava a pensar visitar o radar, para conhecer o local e ver como ficou, mas por onde chego lá?


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

Aí está ele :








*FONTE*: http://observador.pt/2014/11/13/olho-furacao-uma-manha-com-meteorologistas/


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2014 às 14:38)

Falta ver quando o metem no site. No software já ele parece integrado, falta começarem a processar imagens. Conhecendo o IPMA...


----------



## Zapiao (14 Nov 2014 às 14:51)

Como consegues ver? Aqui no tlmvl não dá para ter a percepção.


----------



## actioman (14 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

Zapiao disse:


> Como consegues ver? Aqui no tlmvl não dá para ter a percepção.



No software, ele referiu-se à imagem que o Minho postou. No software lá no video-halI do IPMA.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Nov 2014 às 19:41)

lmviana disse:


> Boas
> 
> Estava a pensar visitar o radar, para conhecer o local e ver como ficou, mas por onde chego lá?


É fácil vais até São João da Madeira no IC2 e sais na saída norte e segues para Arouca e segues passas debaixo da A32 e andas 800mts e cortas num corte à esquerda e vais andar um bom pedaço até chegar a uma rotunda e a tua esquerda verás uma tabuleta a dizer Freita, Mizarela e Merujal  é por aí sempre para cima


----------



## lmviana (14 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

Boa :-) Obrigado camrov8!


----------



## camrov8 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

lmviana disse:


> Boa :-) Obrigado camrov8!


se quiser guia é só combinar


----------



## Zapiao (14 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

actioman disse:


> No software, ele referiu-se à imagem que o Minho postou. No software lá no video-halI do IPMA.


Eu percebi, mas como ele pode ver que ja é o novo radar? Mal se percebe a imagem......


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Nov 2014 às 22:42)

Zapiao disse:


> Eu percebi, mas como ele pode ver que ja é o novo radar? Mal se percebe a imagem......


Consegue-se notar perfeitamente que o centro geodésico da imagem é a Serra da Freita (aproximadamente), e pelos laterais entendes que não são iguais, sendo um de Loulé, outro de Coruche e o ultimo so pode ser também o novo...


----------



## Zapiao (14 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

Tenho que mudar de monitor


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2014 às 00:02)

Tem que se fazer mesmo uma festa quando aparecer a primeira imagem do radar, quase 20 anos depois de planeado.


----------



## Kraliv (15 Nov 2014 às 11:15)

Assim vê-se melhor o mapa,






original: http://cdn.obsnocookie.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/instituto-meteorologia111.jpg


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2014 às 11:43)

Kraliv disse:


> Assim vê-se melhor o mapa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não há dúvidas que é mesmo o radar de Arouca. 
Na imagens dá para ver que ele detecta reflectividade que não é detectada pelo radar de Coruche.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 11:57)

DaniFR disse:


> Não há dúvidas que é mesmo o radar de Arouca.
> Na imagens dá para ver que ele detecta reflectividade que não é detectada pelo radar de Coruche.



Exacto, por curiosidade, estive a ver a cobertura do radar, vai ser parecido a isto:


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2014 às 13:43)

Realmente só basta eles começarem a processar o upload para o site, porque integrado já o radar está. Veremos se temos sorte nas próximas semanas.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

Já não deve faltar muito para as imagens deste radar começarem a ser partilhadas pelo IPMA no seu site.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2014 às 14:35)

Espero que a disponibilização do radar no site venha acompanhada de uma melhoria na visualização do mapa, com zoom e maior definição.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

DaniFR disse:


> Não há dúvidas que é mesmo o radar de Arouca.
> Na imagens dá para ver que ele detecta reflectividade que não é detectada pelo radar de Coruche.


Isso significa o quê? Não deveria ser uniforme a deteçao?


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Espero que a disponibilização do radar no site venha acompanhada de uma melhoria na visualização do mapa, com zoom e maior definição.



Quando telefonei para o ipma em Agosto ou Setembro eles disseram que o radar iria ter sistema zoom.


----------



## Kraliv (17 Nov 2014 às 14:34)

"Torre do Tempo", original de João.Duarte ..in http://olhares.sapo.pt/torre-do-tempo-foto6009868.html#


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2014 às 20:25)

Faltam cinco dias para o ano acabar e parece que a disponibilização do radar ainda está atrasada. Embora o IPMA tenha dito que iriam disponibilizar os seus dados até ao fim deste ano, penso que só em 2015 iremos ter acesso a esta nova aquisição. Espero que num próximo evento mais severo o radar da Serra da Freita esteja já disponível.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2014 às 20:54)

O radar de Coruche falhou catastroficamente há umas duas semanas e tal, não sei se isso não irá atrasar a publicação do de Arouca ainda nalgum tempo.


----------



## Zapiao (26 Dez 2014 às 23:25)

Conta lá o que sabes?


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2015 às 14:33)

> O Presidente da República inaugura hoje à tarde, em Arouca, o novo Radar Meteorológico do Norte, que resulta de um investimento de 2,85 milhões de euros e vai assegurar melhor cobertura ao território continental em caso de fenómenos extremos.
> 
> O novo equipamento do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) a inaugurar por Aníbal Cavaco Silva ergue-se no Pico da Gralheira, a 1.100 metros de altitude, e foi apetrechado com tecnologia de polarização dupla, que lhe permitirá um desempenho superior ao dos restantes radares da rede nacional, instalados em Loulé e Coruche.
> 
> Numa deslocação aos concelhos de Arouca e Anadia, o Presidente da República também vai inaugurar o Centro Escolar de Sangalhos e visitar o Centro de Alto Rendimento de Anadia, onde está previsto realizar uma intervenção.



AO


----------



## AJCS (18 Fev 2015 às 16:51)

Quando teremos acesso aos dados do novo radar ?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2015 às 16:56)

No artigo e no site do IPMA diz que entrará em exploração operacional ainda neste trimestre. Pondo uns pózinhos na estimativa, e até o IPMA talvez integrar o que quiser na disponibilização do radar no site, talvez para Abril.


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2015 às 18:47)

Zapiao disse:


> Conta lá o que sabes?





SpiderVV disse:


> No artigo e no site do IPMA diz que entrará em exploração operacional ainda neste trimestre. Pondo uns pózinhos na estimativa, e até o IPMA talvez integrar o que quiser na disponibilização do radar no site, talvez para Abril.



Pronto o Zapiao já tinha tocado no tema e eu desvendo, o SpiderVV é um insider que está envolvido no projecto do radar!! 

Vá conta tudo!? 

Agora a sério, vamos lá ver quando temos finalmente está máquina a debitar dados cá para fora!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2015 às 18:55)

*Top secret. *

Mas bom, estava apenas a dar um desconto às promessas do IPMA, que sabemos que costumam ser sempre meio atrasadas.  Talvez desta vez não, afinal, o radar já está em testes desde antes de Novembro (ver artigo do Observador).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Fev 2015 às 22:56)

Mais um vídeo que pouco ou nada acrescenta mas fica por aqui, há outros planos sobre os servidores e as mesmas coisas ditas por outras palavras. 

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=805745&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 23:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> No artigo e no site do IPMA diz que entrará em exploração operacional ainda neste trimestre. Pondo uns pózinhos na estimativa, e até o IPMA talvez integrar o que quiser na disponibilização do radar no site, talvez para Abril.



Finalmente vamos seguir as trovoadas do norte da primavera/verão em pleno! E também contamos com uma melhoria da resolução espacial a nível geral do território. Agora só falta a Madeira e, quem sabe quando, os Açores.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

Os Açores já têm, só que é apenas de uso interno. Pertence à NOAA.


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2015 às 23:42)

StormRic disse:


> quem sabe quando, os Açores



Quando Fevereiro tiver 30 dias porventura  

Mais a sério. Volta-se a falar nisso aquando do próximo furacão. Os bons tempos já passaram. 3 radares aqui? Nunca.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2015 às 23:47)

Para retirar dúvidas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 00:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para retirar dúvidas.



Estes dados são cedidos gratuitamente pela Base das Lajes ou o IPMA/Governo paga alguma coisa por este serviço? Porque não publicar estas imagens na página do IPMA? Santa Maria não tem direito a ser abrangida nem o Grupo Ocidental.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2015 às 00:27)

São cedidas pela NOAA, presumo que tenha custos, entre outras burocracias para não ser disponibilizado publicamente.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 00:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> São cedidas pela NOAA, presumo que tenha custos, entre outras burocracias para não ser disponibilizado publicamente.



Opções políticas ridículas: por 2x 2,85 milhões de euros e com dois radares de 300 Km como os do continente (e não 230 Km como este em funcionamento na Terceira), todo o arquipélago seria coberto. Um dos radares ficaria no Faial e o outro na zona ocidental de S.Miguel. O Grupo Central e S.Miguel ocidental, conjunto de ilhas mais populosas, teriam assim até dupla cobertura. O radar do Faial cobriria até 60 Km além do Grupo Ocidental.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2015 às 08:52)

O radar não é da NOAA, se fosse seria público dada a política de abertura total que esta agência tem, mas também não faria sentido a NOAA ter radares noutros países, seria um bocado esquisito no mínimo 

Pertence aos militares. O link para o IPMA deve ser uma contrapartida das Lajes. Mas nem sei se funciona actualmente, aqui há uns tempos num evento que não me recordo qual foi, um responsável do IPMA nos Açores queixava-se que o link não funcionava, desconheço a situação actual. Tenho ideia que eles tem página no FB, é uma questão de alguém perguntar lá.

No tópico do radar da Terceira nos Açores já uma vez dei conta que eu próprio há uns anos escrevi um email (sem resposta) ao comando da Base a falar disto do radar, pois na altura havia alguns casos em que noutras bases americanas as imagens eram públicas. Mesmo aqui ao lado em Espanha recordo-me nos primeiros anos do fórum haver imagens (embora com uma calibração estranha, cheia de erros) dum radar americano da base naval de Rota. Mas entretanto desapareceu.

O facto de não ser público, provavelmente é porque nunca ninguém se lembrou disso em devido tempo. Há uns bons anos atrás quando o fórum começou a crescer o IM convidou-nos para conhecer esta realidade online, dos "entusiastas" da meteorologia, e foi com alguma surpresa que eles descobriram que afinal havia gente que pedia a disponibilização de imagens de radar de 10 em 10 minutos (eram de 30m), e com atrasos menores do que os que existiam no site da altura (era um atraso brutal, completamente inútil na altura). Eles não tinham mesmo noção que para muitas pessoas era uma ferramenta importante. Hoje a realidade é felizmente outra, muita coisa mudou nos últimos anos.

Recordo que Açores e Madeira tem governo autónomo, só não investiram nos radares porque não lhes apeteceu, tinham outras prioridades, não discuto se certas ou erradas, até porque não faço ideia. Tal como no continente, foi incompreensível os anos que demorou a ser construído este do norte. Afinal pelos vistos os contribuintes da UE até pagaram boa parte da conta.

Radares nos Açores, a este ritmo actual ... lá para 2100. Cabe sobretudo aos açorianos pressionar para que não seja assim.
Na Madeira foi preciso uma tragédia para o radar finalmente ter entrado na agenda política. O que também diz muito sobre a classe política e as suas prioridades. Mas para não bater sempre no mesmo ceguinho, também diz muito sobre a sociedade civil. A critica também se dirige ao "norte".

Como referi, nos últimos anos este assunto até entrou na agenda política, até tem servido para alimentar picardias regionalistas, mas... dos Açores, nada.
É uma coisa que me intriga. Provavelmente ninguém quer saber, nem políticos, nem população. E quando é assim, bem podem esperar sentados. Radares não rendem votos.


----------



## AJCS (26 Fev 2015 às 15:31)

O novo radar já está acessível no site do ipma.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2015 às 15:46)




----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2015 às 16:08)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Finalmente, pena não dar para fazer zoom sobre as regiões, mas talvez venha a ser uma funcionalidade a implementar no futuro.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2015 às 16:12)

Provavelmente demoraria um pouco a programar o output do radar num mapa dinâmico. Acho que o que poderiam fazer por agora era aumentar a resolução da imagem. A actual é um JPG não só comprimido, como redimensionado, podiam dar acesso à imagem raw e aumentar-lhe a resolução (800x800) para uns 1024x1024.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2015 às 16:43)

Não dá para selecionar apenas o radar da Freita? Em vez do mosaico dos radares? Assim talvez ficasse o mapa maior e com melhor detalhe sobre as regiões..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Fev 2015 às 17:05)

Snifa disse:


> Não dá para selecionar apenas o radar da Freita? Em vez do mosaico dos radares? Assim talvez ficasse o mapa maior e com melhor detalhe sobre as regiões..



Ainda não... Mas deve vir a dar. ainda devem andar em programações.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 17:22)

Snifa disse:


> Não dá para selecionar apenas o radar da Freita? Em vez do mosaico dos radares? Assim talvez ficasse o mapa maior e com melhor detalhe sobre as regiões..


"Oportunamente serão disponibilizadas imagens individuais deste sistema à semelhança do que se verifica com os restantes sistemas de radar da rede nacional." - IPMA


----------



## 1337 (26 Fev 2015 às 18:08)

Não serve de muito ter o radar disponível sem dar pra ver as imagens individuais...


----------



## camrov8 (26 Fev 2015 às 19:59)

mas a qualidade está lá hoje teve chuva miúda e  e aparece no radar


----------



## Zapiao (26 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

Realmente o mapa ficou mais pequeno.


----------



## JCARL (26 Fev 2015 às 23:33)

Zapiao disse:


> Realmente o mapa ficou mais pequeno.


 Amigo Zapião para ver a imagem maior, é só mudar o nível de zoom do navegador de  internet.
Tenham calma. Deixam a malta do IPMA acabar o serviço.
Um abraço para todos.


----------



## Zapiao (26 Fev 2015 às 23:55)

Eu sei mas não gosto de alterar essas definições, vou aguardar por desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2015 às 08:37)

Finalmente. Este tópico foi criado em 2005. Como o tempo voa.

Podiam era de facto aproveitar a oportunidade e mudar um pouco a interface, e sobretudo acabar pelo menos com a compressão JPG.
As imagens originais tem tamanho maior e não sofrem da degradação da compressão e conversão de formato.

Melhor ainda seria terem o output com um fundo transparente, em cima dum mapa dinâmico da Google Maps ou outro fornecedor mapas.

É muito fácil de se fazer hoje em dia, toda a parte mais complicada (como zooms, etc) é papinha já toda pré-feita via scripts desses fornecedores.
Teria ainda a vantagem da poupança no tráfego, que pode ser a razão da imagem actual ter ser reduzida e comprimida. Com um output apenas da precipitação em fundo transparente as imagens iriam diminuir drasticamente de tamanho. Só vantagens portanto ...

Mas isto se calhar é pedir muito.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2015 às 08:54)

JCARL disse:


> Amigo Zapião para ver a imagem maior, é só mudar o nível de zoom do navegador de  internet.
> Tenham calma. Deixam a malta do IPMA acabar o serviço.
> Um abraço para todos.



Ao fazer isso é pior a "emenda que o soneto", pois a imagem JPEG já de si comprimida fica com pior qualidade ao ser expandida/ampliada e os artefactos ainda se tornam mais visíveis, prejudicando a visualização já de si fraca.

A solução passa por aumentar a resolução do ficheiro com a imagem original (maior) sem compressão, e claro, disponibilizar a visualização apenas do radar da Freita, como acontece com os radares de Loulé e Coruche, vamos ver se há melhorias nos próximos tempos


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2015 às 16:11)

Uma grande diferença no radar de Arouca face aos outros dois, provavelmente devido à tecnologia mais avançada. O radar de Arouca consegue mostrar com mais detalhe precipitação (fraca) mesmo no fim do alcance do radar, enquanto que os outros dois por vezes só aparece alguns km depois do alcance máximo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Fev 2015 às 18:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Uma grande diferença no radar de Arouca face aos outros dois, provavelmente devido à tecnologia mais avançada. O radar de Arouca consegue mostrar com mais detalhe precipitação (fraca) mesmo no fim do alcance do radar, enquanto que os outros dois por vezes só aparece alguns km depois do alcance máximo.


E sem dúvida que é bastante diferente agora a percepção da entrada das frentes em termos de precipitação. Nesta com chuva fraca e chuviscos "é estranho" agora ver a entrada de NW por traz os montes.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2015 às 17:49)

Ainda mais visível esta vantagem hoje. Pena não termos a reflectividade.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2015 às 12:32)

Ora, eu imagino que o IPMA na sua sede tenha os dados já em tempo real em vez de os ter de 5 em 5 minutos como nós ao público, tendo falado na velocidade vertical do vento como produto de 10 em 10 minutos, já era uma boa ajuda na observação ter essa adição nos dados públicos.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Mar 2015 às 20:01)

bem do que conheço de radares doppler cada imagem demora menos de 1 minuto, nos usa as imagens são em tempo real


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2015 às 21:03)

Aqui também são. Basta ver o vídeo acima e as reportagens da SIC e da RTP que mostram o radar.


----------



## Fernando Costa (11 Mar 2015 às 16:36)

Já está disponível no site do ipma o radar de Arouca em pormenor. Finalmente.


----------



## CptRena (20 Mai 2015 às 03:12)

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ao Radar de Arouca no passado fim de semana


----------



## bandevelugo (1 Dez 2016 às 00:23)

Ora aqui vai o POSIT atualizado do nosso guia para a precipitação no Condado Portucalense. Imagens do radar de Arouca/Serra da Freita tiradas esta semana.


----------



## MárioCera (19 Set 2017 às 20:07)

Boas

No passado instalei radar e as estações meteorológicas de Beja e Monte Real da Força Aérea Portuguesa, logo o bichinho volta na volta vem ao de cima.
Deparei-me com esta discussão do radar de Arouca.

Como modelador de cenários para simuladores de voo, estou a pensar em modelar o radar de Arouca em 3D.
Sabem onde posso obter informações sobre a instalação, como por exemplo, altura da torre, do miradouro, largura em ambos, tamanho da cúpula protetora do radar entre outros detalhes?


----------

